
Scientists Crack the Mathematical Mystery of Stingless Bees’ Spiral Honeycombs - MarkOfColor
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/stingless-bees-build-spiral-honeycombs-grow-crystals-180975405/
======
beaker52
Learning that surprisingly complex behaviours can emerge from simple rules was
a bit of a lightbulb moment for me. The Game of Life is the premier but
Schelling's segregation model is one of my favourites.

There are a bunch of these models available in the standard library that ships
with NetLogo.

[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/)

~~~
twic
I vaguely think that the lesson is not that complex behaviours can emerge from
simple rules, but that some behaviours aren't as complex as they seem. There's
a sense in which those beehives are actually very simple, but we don't see
them that way.

They're not complex in a Kolmogorov sense, for sure.

What's more of a mystery to me is what metric we instinctively use for
complexity.

~~~
beaker52
Good point!

